# filmes para a aprendizagem do portugês



## mbittoni

Oi,

Sou estudante novo da lingua portuguesa. Gostaria de ver filmes ou programas da televisão em Português para aprender. Têm sugestões? Há algunos disponíveis on-line?

Obrigado.


----------



## alahay

I recommend "Cidade De Deus" as somthing to start with (N.B. it has some violence)... download tvexe for free from www.tvexe.com and tune to brazilian TVs...


----------



## lampiao

(exemplos)
Para ver notícias em português:
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/sic+tv/

Rádio:
http://radiocomercial.clix.pt/


----------



## Tomby

Visite a RTP (TV-rádio pública portuguesa): www.rtp.pt
Anunciam ss grandes sucessos da TV em DVD.
Entre no catálogo: http://www.rtp.pt/wportal/catalogo/


----------



## MJD

_Testamento_, baseado no romance _O Testamento do Senhor Napumoceno da Silva Araújo _do autor cabo-verdiano Germano Almeida.  Acontece em Cabo Verde.  É interessante porque muitos dos actores no filme são brasileiros imitando um sotaque português.


----------



## Chriszinho85

mbittoni said:
			
		

> Há algunos alguns disponíveis on-line?


Oi mbittoni. Bem-vindo ao fórum. No globo.com, o site da Rede Globo, tem o “Globo Media Center.” Lá se pode assistir a toda a programação da Globo quando se quiser. Para mim, me ajudou muito e continua me ajudando com a compreensão da linguagem falada. É só você ir lá e assinar. Custa somente R$14,90 por mês. Na minha opinião, só vale a pena assinar se você tem conexão banda larga.

até mais,

Chris


----------



## Chriszinho85

alahay said:
			
		

> I recommend "Cidade De Deus" as somthing to start with (N.B. it has some violence)...


 I think that's an understatement..lol...I thought it had a lot of violence, but it is a very good movie and also one of my favorites. Others I think that will be easy to find (because I was able to check them out from my local library) are "O Caminho das Nuvens," "Homem do Ano," and "Central do Brasil." "Central do Brasil" is a little old, I think it was released in 1998, but it's another good film.


----------



## Bobzinha

Olá a todos!!! Este link contém jornais do mundo todo. Vale a pena dar uma olhada. Beijos


----------



## Vanda

Um filme mais recente, *Os Filhos de Francisco*,  é muito interessante. É a história de uma família muito pobre lutando para transformar seus filhos em cantores sertanejos (country) famosos. Mais do que contar a história de dois cantores famosos, mostra a vida de grande parte dos brasileiros, vivendo no interior e lutando para sobreviver.


----------



## SofiaB

Veja   http://www.radios.com.br
 
Radios destes paises:
Brasil, Portugal, Macau,  Angola, Moçambique, Cabo Verde,
Tb tv de various paises.


----------



## SofiaB

http://www.cinemabrasil.org.br/roteiroteca/index.html
Roteiros de filmes Brasileiros do passado. Podem-se ser encontrados ainda.


----------



## Canela_am

O que eu gostava de fazer, era baixar os filmes de Disney dublados em português. Os primeiros filmes que assisti em português foram difícil demais para entender. Com os desenhos isso foi mais fácil pra mim.


----------



## jessiemsy

filmes bons - Central Station, Cidade de Deus, Amores Possiveis (isto e mais divertido), tambem tem muita musica que pode ajudar-lhe


----------



## Outsider

Filmes portugueses.


----------



## AYG

Olá a todos, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe onde posso achar o roteiro ("Script") do Filme: "Brava gente brasileira" de Lúcia Murat. Ou se há alguma página na internet onde eu possa encontrar o filme com legenda, seja em português, em espanhol ou em inglês. 
Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Ayg,

Tenho minhas dúvidas de que você vá encontrar, mas vamos lá. Dê uma olhada aqui nos nossos recursos: temos uma referência para roteiros de filmes brasileiros.


----------



## Cosmic

Um filme nao muito reciente mas que realmente vale a pena pra mim foi "Dona Flor e seus dois maridos". Com somente olhar Sonia Braga ja e bastante mas alem disso o filme e divertido demais. E o portugues muito falcil pra enteder.


----------

